# convert log files to web stats ??



## wicky (Apr 3, 2007)

A client has got a cheap hosting pacakge without proper stats. She's gonning to change her hosting but for the time being wants to make sense out of the previous 6 months traffic.

How do I process log files into a more usable format (ie. proper web stats: months, days weeks, hours, referrers, OS's, etc.,)?

The log files are from a Windows IIS machine, does that make a difference to the tools that can be used?


----------

